# Sour smell? My story and ideas.



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe I have more than one odor issues.

One is gas incontinence, often times i do not even feel it. Or i feel an awkward feeling in lower abdomen then immediately someone complains about fart.

Other times i feel dampness around the anus and i feel that there is something stuck in my colon. Sometimes i wonder if i not only pass gas without knowing it but perhaps the inner colon is exposed to the air in times of stress and simply leaks out the odor? I also suffer from incomplete evacuation at times. Occasionally I have Loose stool as well, not diarrhea just really soft stool that is mushy and hard to pass. I have done "every test in the book" related to bowel problems according to one doctor i was seeing but i havnt done a x-ray defecography so im going to talk to my current doctor about that. Its like an 8 hour drive ,to the nearest hospital that does it which is no problem compared to the fact that there's probably like a 6 month waiting list for them here, arg.

The other odor is a body odor that comes from the skin, depending on what i eat (sugar, maybe too much protein as well?) I actually feel different on my skin when i get this odor. like I'm dirty and sweaty but no showering removes the feeling. very weird. People have described this odor as "sour" and it varies from "baby poop" to "horse manure".

An odor also comes from my mouth, i have tonsil stones so it could be the diet, the stones, some sort of bacteria or somehting im still working on it.

I was told by a doctor friend to get a liver and kidney function test done, so thats what im going to do next week, or the week after? I work a lot (its hell) but i will keep you updated.

It seems my liver or kidneys may be having trouble handling a certain food or something (protein? glucose? choline?) Diet definitely makes me feel better but the stuff i have been eating recently makes me feel awful, ( i had some nuts, alchohol, and candies at halloween, i am fucked)

Interesting note: Walnuts actually irritate and damage the roof of my mouth, same with wheat products, i guess i am intolerant. Imagine what it does to my stomache and intestines!

Another possibility is that all my stress is causing my body to release more perspiration which is causing me to smell really bad. Apparently when you are stressed your body releases perspiration that is more oily which bacteria go for a frenzy on which can really make you smell. I Certainly feel oily at the end of the day. I have been really stressed out lately, especially because i work all day then come home and I am too lazy/tired to do my exercises for my health.

I am taking a 6 week course of antibiotics.

For the incontinence I am doing kegals and having that X-ray done.

For the sour body odor I am buckling back down on my diet and having a liver and kidney function test done, taking supplements including L-glutamine to heal the gut, some vitamin tablets, Apple cider Vinegar, and some digestive enzymes.

For the stress i am doing breathing exercises and cardio. (well i have been hypocritical and neglecting these out of laziness)

i also had a blood glucose test done: They took a blood test then gave me a sugary drink then took another blood test and my blood sugar levels dropped after i had the drink, I also felt drained after i had the drink is that weird? Im talking to my doctor about it on monday.

I also had a breath test for H. Pylori / sibo done which i will be talking to my doctor about on monday. I can hardly wait to see what my doctor has to say about these tests.

I have been doing a bit of reading and think that it could be a bacterial problem and that probiotics mixed with prebiotics could be a really good thing to try. Has anyone got any experience with a probiotic centered diet eating fermented foods etc?

I am still unsure exactly how to go about it.

If anyone has any comments, suggestions, or questions please feel free i could certainly use the help and would be glad to help anyone else who needs it.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

probiotics and acv help me big time. ive also noticed the problem goes away when i talk to someone about anything, same goes for my anxiety issues, a lot of use have anxiety issues. try hypopressive abdominal exercises, it will suck the pelvic organs back in maybe causing less exposure of the rectum to the outside world.


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi reideran,
I know this was posted a while ago---- I am wondering if you have found a cure for your symptoms, and what the results of your diagnostic tests are?
My symptoms are quite similar to yours. I have the same sour smell emanating from my skin. My breath, flatus and stools also smell really bad, like rotten eggs. 
I have had several different theories on why I have these odours. One of them is that I have an excess of sulfur reducing bacteria in my gut. A small amount of the gas produced in the gut is abbsorbed into the bloodstream(the rest is expelled as flatus) and expelled via the lungs. So if I have smelly gases circulating in my bloodstream it would make sense that my skins smells bad too. I have since discarded that theory. 
For a while now, Ive suspected that i have SIBO, due to my excess gas, diarrhea etc. I am taking a course of rifaximin, I am now on day 4, and it is not working at all. After I took the glucose for the hydrogen breath test, I also felt very drained. I have eliminated sugar from my diet for over a year due to the brain fog and fatigue that I experience whenever I have sugar.


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

I have similar problems. I also sweat loads in the groin/anus area. I have done loads of bacteria/candida tests all have come back negative. I used to take probiotics but stopped because they would make the gas so much more worse.

When I cut out sugar and meat I noticed the smell of the gas changed somewhat but it was still there. im going to try acupunture, as my ibs therapist says its nerve related, i'll see how that goes.


----------

